# Coupla Yinyang's



## manbuckwal (Jan 10, 2014)

@justturnin Thanks Chris !

These came from some buckeye Chris cast for me awhile back.

A Ruby Diva that's going to my mom. Blue Sierra stylus that will be part of an anniversary gift for a friend of a friend Thanks for looking !

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 10, 2014)

What are you 'doing' for the finish?
Nicely done!!!


Scott (should have done something today) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey Scott thanks, nice to see ya back around. It's a CA finish


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 10, 2014)

I am sure they will be appreciated greatly. Great job.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 10, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> I am sure they will be appreciated greatly. Great job.
> 
> Ray


Thanks, it's hard to tell from the pic but the red resin is a cool shaped heart figure too .


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 11, 2014)

Nice job Tom. Those are two awesome looking blanks that you did justice to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 11, 2014)

Great looking casting on those components.
Well done.

Les

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 11, 2014)

Those are cool, Tom! I especially like that buckeye beauty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

